# Frankenstude Model Car Help



## fredskinz (May 16, 2021)

Guys I’m new to this forum. I found a oil model car at an antique store and I was wondering if anyone could help with its rarity or value. It’s a four-foot long blue Frankenstude model no one would take it down or move it, so this was as close as I could get I cannot find an example online to compare it to the tag says it’s one of two in existence but who knows the validity of that claim Would love to hear thoughts from experts ... thanks


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

First, I'm not an expert, however I did do a few quick searches using some keywords that could help trigger good results.  The paper to the right side, says to go to youtube, and counting cars. Haha, yes that video does come up. However, I can't say for sure, but that looks to be about 1:12 scale or bigger. I couldn't find much, but there have been many models of this car, and even diecast cars. See if you can get someone to tell you what scale it is.

Again, welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, you should seriously try to acquire this thing! I've never seen anything like that anywhere! Is it fiberglass?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Any updates?









Frankenstude: Profile of a Custom Car


The bullet-nosed Frankenstude debuted at the Minneapolis Institute of Art. Its unique design, complex engineering, and robust performance potential made it a hit. Read how Frankenstude helped launch a new wave of custom takes on '50s cars.




auto.howstuffworks.com


----------



## finelinekustoms85 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey guys, just happen to see this and I have an a possible answer. to the best of my knowledge there was 2 fiberglass cars built a purple one that ultimately was chose for the real car and a green pearl. basically to see how the color would look on the car they made modes instead of speed shapes. Now the reason I know all this is because my father painted both cars wile he was finishing up the bodywork on frankenstude. i just asked him about it and he confirmed they made at least 2 possible one or two more but I have yet to see any others. I have more pics if wanted


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @finelinekustoms86

By all means moar photos please!

Can you share your Dad's name with us? Is he Rand or did he work for him?


----------



## finelinekustoms85 (Jan 12, 2022)

My Dads name is cary . randy painted the car after my dad did the bodywork. I have to find more of the smaller car


----------



## Noah_Skr (4 mo ago)

I actually think I have the purple one, it was purchased from a guy in the Detroit area at an action or similar but I am not sure how to verify it, what would something like this be worth? It is all fiberglass and was, to my knowledge, the original mock up of the car.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome! And welcome to @HobbyTalk

How long have you had it?

Are you comfortable taking pictures of the bottom siden and any information you can see inside or on the chassis?

Does it come apart easily? or at all?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

As far as the value for either one - you can email Wayne and see what he offers you or maybe a feature on his show....









Classic and Specialty Cars For Sale | F40 Motorsports | Car Dealer in Portland, CT 06480


F40 Motorsports is a classic car dealer in Portland, CT with quality cars




www.f40.com


----------



## Noah_Skr (4 mo ago)

Thanks, 

Here's underneath and it doesn't come apart at all. What's the email?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It doesnt show on the site, but if you click on the contact us in the menu or at the bottom of the link page it will take you through to it using your email browser. You can also just call them in the morning and tell them what you have and they can let Wayne know about it and maybe give you the email then. 🤙


----------

